

List of online REPLs - jf
http://joel.franusic.com/Online-REPs-and-REPLs

======
tlrobinson
Also, not a programming language, but still a REPL: <http://try.mongodb.org/>

~~~
jf
Okay, if HN thinks it should be there ... I'll put it there. It's on the list
now.

------
draegtun
Here's one that does Perl5, Perl6 (Rakudo), bwBasic, Emacs Lisp, Common Lisp,
Scheme, Haskell, Io, Javascript (spidermonkey), Lua, OCaml, PHP, Python, Ruby,
Postscript and Tcl !!!

* <http://colabv6.dan.co.jp/lleval.html>

PS. It was the sandbox used by Sunaba, a Perl5 Plack/PSGI online REPL:
<http://sunaba.plackperl.org/>

------
JeanPierre
Could be handy to add in a LaTeX-REP: <http://mathurl.com/>

While it's not a REPL for a programming language, it's one of the tools I use
the most whenever explaining mathematics online. Oh and yeah, it saves your
LaTeX-print as well.

~~~
jf
I also like LaTeX Lab: <http://docs.latexlab.org/>

------
iron_ball
Actionscript 3: <http://eval.hurlant.com/demo/>

Type code in the top box; anything you Util.print shows up in the bottom one.

~~~
Avshalom
while not strictly a REPL <http://wonderfl.net/>

------
s-phi-nl
There's another (outdated) Arc repl at
<http://jonathan.tang.name/files/arclite/>)

------
IdeaHamster
Missing the very cool LLVM REPL-ish thing: <http://llvm.org/demo/>

~~~
jf
That is ridiculously cool! I wish it showed the output - it's just a "RE"
otherwise. :(

------
daniel-cussen
Very little on lisp, but still cool.

~~~
mtraven
<http://biobike.org> CommonLisp + knowledge representation + symbolic
bioinformatics + visual programming; all through a web REPL.

------
JoshCole
I just found this not ten seconds ago and didn't see it on the list:
<http://lotrepls.appspot.com/>

------
jot
Tried to add this to the list but pbworks was playing up:
<http://jsconsole.com>

------
hugs
Codepad.org is well represented on that list.

